# Makeup schools in NC? Or just classes in NYC?



## doll.face (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been thinking about moving to NC from NYC. I was wondering if there are any good makeup schools in NC? From what I've seen, it seems like more schools are all about hair, hair, hair, and more hair.

Would I be better off just taking some classes for training here in NYC? I'm very confused on what to do and what would overall, be better for me.

I'm an aspiring makeup artist. I have no formal training. I do NOT know everything. I know that I have talent but I know there are a lot of things I need to learn which to some of you, are probabaly very basic.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bethany (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_Hi everyone! I've been thinking about moving to NC from NYC. I was wondering if there are any good makeup schools in NC? From what I've seen, it seems like more schools are all about hair, hair, hair, and more hair.

Would I be better off just taking some classes for training here in NYC? I'm very confused on what to do and what would overall, be better for me.

I'm an aspiring makeup artist. I have no formal training. I do NOT know everything. I know that I have talent but I know there are a lot of things I need to learn which to some of you, are probabaly very basic.

Thanks for the help!_

 
There is a school in VA that teaches not only basic makeup but also airbrushing.  It's called the Academy of Makeup Arts.  I'm not sure what part of NC you are moving to but it's about 1 & 1/2 hour from the Outer Banks.  If you have any interest in it you can let me know and I can help you.


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 27, 2008)

there is a grad and undergrad program in makeup and wigs in NC (winston-salem, NC school of the arts)


----------



## ccgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Paul Mitchell, in Charlotte, NC, has classes for hair and a separate shorter course for skin and makeup.


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 10, 2008)

We have very few options here. Unless you want to go through an esthetics program, I'd suggest just start applying at makeup counters or Sephora. Otherwise, I'd take advantage of the training you can get in NY.


----------

